# Go Possum!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Just got the word that my Smooth Collie puppy, Jag (known as Possum) went Winners Dog for a MAJOR in Maryland this am!!!

Way to go, Possum! Champeen #2 from the litter on his way!!!

Montague's Jaguar XJ
(Ch Kirkhaven Montague Rock Star ex Ch Deepriver Southern Supreme)
Breeder: Marie Hooper
Owners: Laura Salvatore, Marie Hooper, and the late great Gini Mulligan (who would be SO proud...)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! We want to see pictures of this puppy....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats! We don't get a pic???


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and Possum!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. I'm with the others we need pictures!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Gini's looking down and smiling!:bigangel:

Congratulations to the three of you... and Possum!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Possum!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've posted pics of him before, but none too recent. I'll get some when he's home. He's a hoot. The Goldens think he's their ugly cousin. "What's with that hose-nose, Bud?" Gini's husband is totally Golden-blind, and has difficulty seeing the beauty in other breeds (except Dave the Pointer - they were pals...) and when he came to see the Collie litter, he was okay with the Rough (Lassie and all...) but he said the Smooths looked like possums. So, the name stuck. Now, though, he's pretty puffed up that OUR dog is doing so well!!! (He tells everyone our "shorthair won a major", so of course, they think we have a German Shorthair Pointer!!! - hey, he's 80 - he can say whatever he wants!)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The DW was at that show today! Congratulations.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> The DW was at that show today! Congratulations.


I figgered she might be, although I'm guessing she didn't watch the Possum Class!!!
How'd SHE do?

I've gone to that show the last few Thanksgiving weekends, because I would spend the holiday with Gini and her kids in Washington, DC. Dinner at the Congressional County Club, no less!!! It's a nice show.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Possum!! wahooo


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Congratulations Possum.... way to go!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to you and Possum. He sounds like a great dog and we WANT pictures.


----------

